# WTB 6500 / 7500 CT Big Game



## Horse Shoe (Feb 20, 2016)

Anyone have one they would want to sell. Pics and price please. 
Thanks, 
HS


----------



## Friedrich (May 23, 2016)

I suspect that-like me-there are more than a few out there with one but don't want to sell. But I hope you can find one...


----------



## Horse Shoe (Feb 20, 2016)

Still in the market


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Well I have one I am willing to part with Ive had since new in 1996 ... I usually do not answer WTB. I'm one of those kind of guys.. "Anything I own is for sale, as long as your money is right." So let's just "cut to the chase." How much are you willing to spend on a Blue Yonder? Maximum!

I have a Colt Python I'm interested in selling.... However, nobody wants to pay the price for the Pony. You get where I am going with this?


----------



## Horse Shoe (Feb 20, 2016)

DaBig2na, 
Thanks for offering up your blue yonder. They are nice reels, however, the reel I'm looking for is the big game model (black). Pythons are nice but don't like the abuse I tend to put out on sidearms. I'm more the type to beat one up carrying it everywhere (including under water). 
Thanks, 
HS


----------

